# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  removing sub forum http://www.excelforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=13

## snb

Can the subforum (  http://www.excelforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=13  ) of this forum be removed ?

The items could be integrated into this forum. I can hardly see any distinction in purpose.
The posting frequency in the subforum is very low and a lot of the threads are being moved or closed.
So the subforum doesn't serve a reasonable purpose.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

I noticed this strange Forum as well, .. and was not sure if there might be some relevance to this
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...or-issues.html 
This Thread also has some relevance to this:
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ut-locked.html
The relevance issue is confused possibly by the Titles , - We have an sticky entitled “*Forum For Issues*” in  a main *Suggestions for Improvement* Sub Forum. The purpose of the Sticky appears to be indicating a new Sub Forum for _suggestions for improvement_ and the said referenced Sub Forum appears to have the name *ExcelTip.com Feedback / Comments / Suggestions*
 :Confused:

----------

